# Rapids escape Boston with victory



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sandwich, MA. The ABA Buffalo Rapids basketball team emerged victorious on the road against ythe Boston Frenzy, 117-114. The Rapids, led by guard Antoine Sims hot shooting in the first half (4 three pointers) looked to pull away from the Frenzy, going up at 24 points. They led Boston 64-46 at the half. In a game where the Frenzy's All Star forward, Alexus Foyle, was in Barbados playing for the St. Vincent's national team, in a game where the Frenzy had to dress their head coach, Eggle McCrae, just to make 8 players, ina game where the Frenzy had just one player over 6'5" to go against Buffalo's seven trees - the Frenzy were supposed to roll over and die. It didn't happen.

The Boston unit, behind hot three point shooting and pesky defense, climbed back into the game bit by bit. Veteran guard Matt Alosa drilled 3 three pointers in the 4th quarter including one with a foul called. Sly McIntosh hit a three pointer off the glass. And with two minutes left in the game, Buffalo's lead was down to 2 (106-104) on a layup by center Ify Anosike and it was anyone's game. But, it was not to be. Buffalo made key plays down the stretch enabling them to leave with a win. The Boston players left with a moral victory.

The Buffalo All Star guard, Tim Winn, led the Rapids with 20 points; center Johnny Tyson had 18 and Willie Chandler had 17. Boston's leading scorers were guard Sly McIntosh with 26, Matt Alosa with 23 and Korran Rivers with 18. 

The Frenzy prepare for their final three games of the regular season on the road. They play the Newark Express in Newark on Mar 3 and 4 at 7pm and face the red hot Rochester Razorsharks on Mar 5 at 2pm. For more information contact GM Ian McCarthy at [email protected] or visit www.bostonfrenzy.com. 

The Rapids final home game is Sun, Mar 5 at 7pm at Buffalo State College Sports Arena where the team will play the Newark Express. It will be "Kids Rule" Night. Tickets are available at the Buffalo State College Ticket Office or at the door. For more information, visit www.buffalorapids.com or www.abalive.com.


----------

